# Funniest Gamertags you have seen?



## Se7enMeister (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are some that i have seen online

ThrobbinLove4U
ImRonBurgundy?
Haywood Jablowme
Diaherra Guzzler
Wampaging Rang
Stroke Mike Ock
AidsOnUrFace
Queer Boner
Drink and Drive
RoofieDrink
HomicidalHobbit
NINJAS VS HIPPOS
c0mesp0nge
C0m3Dumpsta
capnslapaho
2girls1cup 
vice nagina

Got any?


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 24, 2008)

funniest one I have ever witnessed was ajillsandwich


----------



## Uber Mega (Sep 25, 2008)

CombatWombat
XBOX360ROCKS (in an online PS3 game of BF: Bad Company)


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

I've made quite a few funny ones myself... but I rarely see ones that I think are genuinely funny or clever. They're usually pretty juvenile in a very not funny way. For example: TruGangstah962.


----------



## lobee (Sep 25, 2008)

Off the top of my head:

Mike Vick In A Box 
Realistic Hat
Elaborate Bacon

I've seen some hilarious ones but I don't remember what they were now.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw this on CounterStrike once

Super Space Jesus From Space


----------



## Xaios (Sep 25, 2008)

HONEY BUNCHES OF gOATSe


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 25, 2008)

W1ck3d F0ck3r.

A dude I used to play Halo with all the time. I miss that dude. Maybe it was all the stupid shit we did that was funny.

Actually I met a girl who's tag was Beanr Beatr.  I'm not racist, but it definitely threw me for a loop.


----------



## Carrion (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in a Wolfenstein:ET round and this guy joined with the name BIG SILLY DONKEY PENIS in big, pink letters.


----------



## sami (Sep 25, 2008)

I often used, "PenisFart" in my CoD2 days.


----------



## Battousai (Sep 25, 2008)

one that always made me giggle was 

FlamingVagina


----------



## Deconstruct (Sep 25, 2008)

xT3ST1CL3TROLLx

Mine, sorry. =(

a friend of mine tried to make one as RobinBawls


----------



## KholdStare (Sep 25, 2008)

"Mike Hunt" and "Mike Litt" always gave me a chuckle


----------



## T1ck_T0ck (Sep 28, 2008)

I have one that I have never forgotten:

lolwtfbbqsauce


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 28, 2008)

mine

captian crapt


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2008)

I played in BF2 clan and I remember one match there was a guy on the other team named "Sailboat". At the time it was just soo ridiculously cutesy, ofcourse I forgot to mention that our team liked to drink when we played our matches, so that probably was why it seemed soo funny at the time.

I've used names like- "X-Rated Sox", "Pickleweasel", "Pr1ck", "Mr. Bo Jangles" and numerous other goofy names before.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2008)

Xaios said:


> HONEY BUNCHES OF gOATSe



That's awesome.


----------



## Carrion (Sep 30, 2008)

My current Gamertag is CLAYM0R3 KING. It gets some good lulz in CoD4.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2008)

Stealthtastic 

add me up homies!


----------



## Adamh1331 (Sep 30, 2008)

oprahs kankle


----------



## wes225 (Sep 30, 2008)

Adolf Hitler


----------



## CatPancakes (Oct 1, 2008)

Cat Pancakes
also was at a lan one of the dudes there is gay, nicknamed oreo
we got bored in DOD source and we had:
oreos left leg
oreos right arm
oreos left and right testical
oreos gaping ass.

NOTHING beats when the player playing "oreos right arm" punched "oreos gaping ass"
in DOD i looks like "oreos right arm (picture of a fist)Oreos gaping ass"
classic.

also when we forgot we had the names and joined an online game with them, haha


----------



## arktan (Oct 5, 2008)

Crappuccino (in Armed Assault)


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 5, 2008)

AN M90 INUR COK

Saw it on halo 3 online.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 5, 2008)

i have seen a group of friends
hepititus a
hepititus b
hepititus c.

2 were good, and one kept dying, can you guess which one?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine and his friends joined a team game as "Team Strickland Propane", they were Hank Hill, Buck Strickland, and Jo Jack


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Oct 27, 2008)

i have seen BigCozyKok and BaconHaxor


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 27, 2008)

arktan said:


> Crappuccino (in Armed Assault)





eleven59 said:


> A friend of mine and his friends joined a team game as "Team Strickland Propane", they were Hank Hill, Buck Strickland, and Jo Jack



Oh these were the best by far! 

I guess I just don't find the sexual ones funny at all.


----------



## lobee (Oct 28, 2008)

Not even "Rod Funmuscle"?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 28, 2008)

lobee said:


> Not even "Rod Funmuscle"?



Nope.


----------



## 777 (Oct 28, 2008)

When i got killed in call of duty 4 XD

You were killed by "A Ham Sandwich"
You were killed by "A Mobile Phone"


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 29, 2008)

if anyone played Starcraft, there was a dude on bnet named "CattleBruiser"..

i cant think of any real great ones, most are lame as fuck.. There was a 2v2 team on my Warcraft 3 team, who smurfed as "Celino" and "Barnes'.. that was neat.

And of course, the best foreign starcraft player outside of Korea, was Testie.. not really funny, but its funny when you consider he was one of the top, played in big tournaments like Blizzcon and WCG as "Testie".. lol.


----------

